# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  My Crestie Hates Me! :(

## KatStoverReptiles

I got Plop about 2 months ago. He was 3g then. (Actually I don't know the gender but I refer to it as him until I can determine the gender.) After a couple weeks of having him I tried to take him out and handle him but he just wanted to scamper away. Once he jumped onto the floor and ran under the lounge chair that's next to his tank and I had to flip the thing over and dig him out of it.  :Tears: 

Now I'm so petrified of losing him that I only try to handle him by sticking my hands in his tank and trying to let him hand walk while my hands remain inside the tank. He really doesn't like this and just wants to get away. I want to take him out and get an updated weight on him but I'm afraid to have him outside the tank for fear that he'll jump on the floor and run away (He's awfully fast...).

How do you people get all these cute pics of your cresties? I'm a half decent photographer, I want cute pics of my lil Plop! Are ya'lls just that much bigger and thus calmer? Did I just end up with the scaredy cat flighty one of the group? Help!

Plop the day he came home:

----------


## Royal Hijinx

My juvi is a jumper big time.  I just try to handle it on the cage or over something soft and not too far off the ground.  My girl on the the other hand is a puppy and poses for pictures great.

----------


## Kinra

My two smallest ones are like that.  They just try so hard to get away.  My secret to getting pictures of them is to be quick.  Another thing I will do is just let them tire themselves out before trying to get pictures.  Mine either run up my arm and I grab them before they to my shoulder or they like to jump out of my hands onto my bed.  I don't really recommend this, but I have gently held their tails before to get a good picture too.  I don't do it often and I don't recommend it because I would hate to see a gecko lose it's tail from handling.

I learned pretty fast the that little ones will try to make any jump even if your hand is a foot from what they are trying to jump too.  Sitting on my bed is the best way for me to handle mine since I usually sit in the center and I can reach pretty much anywhere they jump to easily.   :Smile:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I try to take pictures of my jumpy cresties on the floor, that way if they choose to jump or run no injuries can happen.  It seems to really help to slowly put my hand in front of their face or path and they usually sit still for a while with this method.  When I have my camera in focus and it's ready to go I quickly snap a few shots and repeat as needed.  I'd recommend handling them in area that they can easily be caught if they do decide to run away, maybe your bathroom or something similar.

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

Thanks guys. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's crestie wants to run away from.

Have you noticed that they become less jumpy once they get older/bigger?

My Plop safely IN his cage.  :Smile:

----------


## TheWinWizard

It takes time for them to get used to being handled. You can weigh them by putting him in a deli cup, weigh, then remove the Crestie and weigh the deli cup empty.

----------


## Kinra

> Thanks guys. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's crestie wants to run away from.
> 
> Have you noticed that they become less jumpy once they get older/bigger?
> 
> My Plop safely IN his cage.


He's cute.   :Smile: 

It really depends on how much you handle them.  Most of mine are a lot less flighty than my babies, but they still jump and run up my arms, they are just slower and less suicidal about it.  I can also get them to sit still for a few seconds after they calm down from being taken out.  Wally Kern of Supreme Gecko has a big male he calls Speckles that is super calm.  He was the first adult cresite I ever held.  It made me fall in love with the species even more.   :Very Happy:

----------


## sleepygeckos

I came into this thread thinking - I'm not the only one with a non-breeding frustrated gecko! Then I realized, nope, just still me. Your crestie does not hate you until it bites you, a lot, during mating season.  :Tears: 

I can say I was lured in by a perfectly calm crestie and then I got my little crazy girl. She's 6 years now, but I can't say she's slowed down much. I think in 6 years we've gotten... 3? clear pictures of her. Haha. As far as handling, you really have to be quick when they are younger and I second the comment about being near the floor. I would actually sit on the floor and we'd pass the gecko between us for flopping time. She only jumped on the floor once and I think was more surprised by getting there than having a desire to get away, so she was quickly scooped up. We always keep her travel box handy in case she gets out of hand - she recognizes it and will, occasionally, go in there willingly during cleanings.

So there is hope you're little one will calm down, just don't count on it! LOL On the other hand, my friend's the bump on a log crestie I fell in love with can't hold a candle to my little girl's personality... sometimes it is even helpful and cute.  :Wink: 

PS Love the name Plop!

----------


## AEnimaDrummer98

All my Rhacs are pretty calm, don't really mind being handled.  I have never been bit by one of my Rhacs either except one of my Gargs but it was in the pet store I rescued him from and he's been fine since.  I rescued him from a tank they thought was EMPTY  :Mad:    Poor thing had stuck shed and you could see his ribs and he has a kink in his mouth (he was jus a hatchling)  Now hes fat, active and happy a little schleiigen

----------

